# VW Dealer asking for a $4k markup???? Really



## suvlover (Apr 6, 2017)

I live in the San Francisco Bay Area so i have seen Expensive Housing but this is just Hilarious.

I visited vw.com and asked for a quote for Black SEL Premium with Black Leather Interior without any extra options. 

Below are excerpts from an actual email thread with the Dealer (who was very fast to respond, i must say)



VW Dealer: "Great choice!! I drove the Atlas myself and I was very impressed, we are having limited quantities during the launch , but heres your price for the

2018 Atlas SEL Premium 4motion black/black

$53,895 + Tax L/F 


Me: Why is the price much higher than the 49k price on the website ?

VW Dealer:The website doesn't include the added packages from the port like floor mats, cargo liner, fist aid kits, and roadside kit. This also have a Bay Area inflation adjusted mark up of $3995 since cost of living is higher than many 
places.

Me: Bay area mark up? That sounds totally ridiculous. No other car does that. Anyone will travel a 100 miles and buy from another dealer down in central valley

VW Dealer: Yeah, the cost of living in the Bay are is higher than many places, reason why cars have an adjusted market mark up, but if you end up getting an new launch Atlas for MSRP then congrats! I will let you know once it here so you can drive it and hopefully get a good deal over msrp!

Me:I don't know what kind of Halo you're living in but you're going to be woken up sooner than later. VW dealer asking for a markup...i still can't stop laughing. All the best.


----------



## utsava (Jun 5, 2002)

Wow... I was afraid a new, competitively priced VW in a hot segment would go to the drought and scandal ridden VW dealerships heads. This is not a good data point. If they think this tactic will work out well for them, they are very mistaken. All the work to make the Atlas have competitive features at a competitive price, and with a great warranty, is just enough to get people in the door with the way VW is perceived by the average customer in the US. Playing games like this will negate all that...


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Lol they are insane! I paid $500 below invoice on my 2015 R when they were saying only 500 being made. Some dealers are out of their minds, glad my dealer don't pull that crap.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*why not?*

Makes perfect sense to me...if anyone is stupid enough to live in SF then why not gouge for an extra $4k
Suprised they dont' make a special SF edition with a built-in homeless shelter (oh wait, there is a topper) and a combination condom and heroin needle dispenser 







suvlover said:


> I live in the San Francisco Bay Area so i have seen Expensive Housing but this is just Hilarious.
> 
> I visited vw.com and asked for a quote for Black SEL Premium with Black Leather Interior without any extra options.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbmurray (Mar 12, 2000)

Find a new dealer.


----------



## 3PedalPassat (Mar 8, 2014)

*Not in Canada*

This is wild. You would think VW would step in. This is 100% illegal in Canada (Ontario for sure).


----------



## hamstertime (May 9, 2015)

If you're talking about SF VW....they wanted us to prepay for oil changes at $300/oil change....

We got a decent deal on our car there since they matched vw hayward's price, just had the color my wife wanted. but they tried real hard to sell those oil changes.


----------



## QuattroMan2 (Feb 3, 2016)

*4K over on MSRP*

By any chance, care to share the dealer name that pulled the market adjustment pricing? 

Thanks


----------



## suvlover (Apr 6, 2017)

QuattroMan2 said:


> By any chance, care to share the dealer name that pulled the market adjustment pricing?
> 
> Thanks



Winn VW in Newark, CA


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

suvlover said:


> Winn VW in Newark, CA


Makes sense... they gave me the run around years ago. I work with Hardik @ Capitol now. 


Its not really unexpected though- you can expect to see them trying to get away with a markup if the market commands it. Same with the Golf R. I'm still seeing these with 4-6k markup. Just saw a Alltrack with markup too.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

DasCC said:


> Just saw a Alltrack with markup too.


Meanwhile you can get some really decent discounts on the Allroad. The 17s are going to be a real bargain in a couple months when they start clearing inventory for the 18s. I am digressing though...


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

jspirate said:


> Meanwhile you can get some really decent discounts on the Allroad. The 17s are going to be a real bargain in a couple months when they start clearing inventory for the 18s. I am digressing though...


Nice but still in the mid-40s right? I'd love an allroad since it would be closer to a Passat Wagon in size.


----------



## suvlover (Apr 6, 2017)

*Does it make sense to buy it at a markup??*



DasCC said:


> Makes sense... they gave me the run around years ago. I work with Hardik @ Capitol now.
> 
> 
> Its not really unexpected though- you can expect to see them trying to get away with a markup if the market commands it. Same with the Golf R. I'm still seeing these with 4-6k markup. Just saw a Alltrack with markup too.



If it does end up at 53k with the markup, *why not buy something like an Infiniti QX60??* The totally loaded version is selling at 53k (after a 7k discount), It has almost everything the SEL Premium has except for the following
-Apple Car Play
-Park Assist
-Less Space on Third Row and Cargo

Things that go in it's favor at that price are
+Premium Brand
+does have the theatre package (Rear Entertainment System)
+premium interior, 
+better mileage,
+far more reliable than a VW


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Supply and demand, folks, nothing new to see here. 

To laugh at, perhaps, but there's likely a sucker willing to pay for the sake of convenience or due to lack of knowledge. 

Once initial demand subsides, or the metal sits on the lot long enough, prices will decline.

Related: I know people who think I'm crazy paying retail for everything from suits to jewelry and furniture, and I know people who have paid over asking price on new homes because they found what they wanted in a competitive market and they just wanted the deal done and to move on. 

There's plenty of competition in everything out there, but what we on the Vortex do not know is what the motivating trigger will be for each individual buyer who walks in the door at the dealership. These kinds of markups exist for a reason: there are people out there who will pay them, or some percentage, for whatever reason there may be.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Placed an SEL Premium pre-order at Sunnyvale VW yesterday. Was promised MSRP or lower*

They said they did not yet get the incentive plans from VW of America, but promised I will pay less than MSRP or I get my deposit back. Also said they never had to refund a deposit due to noncompetitive price, so now they have to live up to their reputation.

Send me a PM if you want me to get you hooked up with my guy there.


----------



## suvlover (Apr 6, 2017)

*Thanks.*



rhgti1 said:


> They said they did not yet get the incentive plans from VW of America, but promised I will pay less than MSRP or I get my deposit back. Also said they never had to refund a deposit due to noncompetitive price, so now they have to live up to their reputation.
> 
> Send me a PM if you want me to get you hooked up with my guy there.


 :thumbup:Thanks, will do once i see it in person and decide if i wanna buy it. Don't mind waiting.


----------



## hamstertime (May 9, 2015)

if an Atlas can be bought at similar discounts as jetta or passat we're definitely going to get one...but i think its a big if...


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

You needed say no more than "Bay Area."


----------



## danthony1 (Nov 28, 2014)

Atlas has alot of competition and is the new comer with no reputation for these vehicles. Gouging won't last long once that reality hits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

suvlover said:


> If it does end up at 53k with the markup, *why not buy something like an Infiniti QX60??* The totally loaded version is selling at 53k (after a 7k discount), It has almost everything the SEL Premium has except for the following
> -Apple Car Play
> -Park Assist
> -Less Space on Third Row and Cargo
> ...


Why not? Because its a piece of garbage with a CVT. Why would you want the theatre package when its only DVDs anyway? Who uses DVDs lol?


----------

